# Better Homes and Gardens patterns



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

This site is a bit clunky to find your way around, but it is worth digging because there are some lovely patterns: http://www.bhg.com/crafts/knitting/


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Your right it is worth digging!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You're right on both counts! Their web designer fell short of expectations, but the thread designers *scored*!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I'll explore a little later.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Great patterns and ideas.....worth digging, you're right! Thanks! Virginia


----------

